# Programas en lenguaje ensamblador para el 8051/52



## arcadi (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola;

pido si alguien me puede dar alguna web que me enseñe el lenguaje ensamblador (si puede ser sobre el 8051 o 8052) paso a paso. Lo he buscado en el google y muchas van a saco con la materia. si puede ser, que enseñe todas las palabras del lenguaje con ejemplos como: mov, rr, div, mul, orl, etc.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Mariano_pic (Nov 20, 2007)

Hola de donde eres? tal ves no se mucho pero tengo mucha información todabia estas interesado por que no hay muchos que quieran saber!


----------



## arcadi (Nov 21, 2007)

Yo soy de Girona, España. Es que estoy estudiando el 8051 en la universidad, y al programar se hace en ensamblador. Ahora estoy buscando información del ensamblador en la pagina www.8052.com y en las revistas Elektron (o algo parecido).

Si puedes, pone un post donde se encuentra esta información porfavor.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## arcadi (Nov 25, 2007)

He encontrado lo que buscaba

Si la gente quiere manuales el 8051, tiene que ir a www.dtforum.net y registrar-se. Despues ir a la seccion de micros y buscar el manual del 8051.

es completisimo.

gracias a la respuesta


----------

